

Ask HN: Want help selecting a good course - brandimage

I am a marketing guy planning a career switch. I want to learn how to build web apps using python and django. Not sure what online courses are available which teach Python and Django. Also, what should I look for in the following while selecting a course - curriculum, instructors, mentor support? Your guidance will be very helpful.
Thanks!
======
pincubator
I think the best way to learn a programming language is to learn it yourself.
Imho, these kind of things don't work well with courses; they often restrict
the way you think.

For Python, you can start from Learn Python the Hard Way (free)
[http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/](http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/)

After you finish this, start working on a small project and learn other things
on the way.

For mentor support; I think Stackoverflow is the perfect source to ask
questions and get feedback (but remember to search before asking a question).

~~~
brandimage
Thanks for the suggestions. My biggest problem is motivation and support.
Maybe I should have been more clear with my request - I think a 1:1 mentor
support is exactly the kind of accountability I need.

~~~
mjhea0
Check out RealPython.com. We offer custom mentoring/tutoring as well as a full
course taking you from the basics of the syntax up to advanced web development
with Django and Flask.

